# Charge ... Er!



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I want one!

http://www.ruger.com/Charger/Video.html

http://www.gunblast.com/Ruger-22Charger.htm

WM


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Errrrr....what's it _for_?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Fun?

Oh yeah, you don't think of handguns as entertainment. :mrgreen:

Then they are for fighting off those viscious empty cans that keep surrounding you when you are out in a field, or for getting that plump, juicey possum to put out for your Christmas dinner.

:draw:

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Fun?
> 
> Oh yeah, you don't think of handguns as entertainment. :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO!!!:anim_lol::anim_lol:
I didn't think anybody still ate Possum.:mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

What is this "fun" you speak of?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> What is this "fun" you speak of?


Wikipedia:

*



Recreation or fun is the use of time in a manner designed for therapeutic refreshment of one's body or mind. While leisure is more likely a form of entertainment or rest, recreation is active for the participant but in a refreshing and diverting manner. As people in the world's wealthier regions lead increasingly sedentary life styles, the need for recreation has increased. The rise of so called active vacations exemplifies this.

General description

Recreation, play, and fun are not the preserve of humans. Play is essential for the development of skills, the most basic of which are motor skills in young creatures.[1]
The choice of hours for recreation is, for employees, restricted by the requirements of, and agreements with, the employer (working time), and for students by school hours. For people with their own business it is also restricted by the requirements of the work, such as the opening hours of the business based on wishes of customers, laws, and customs.
The weekend is usually a time for recreation, perhaps because in Judeo-Christian and Muslim cultures the weekend Sabbath is "the day of rest". Holidays are also a common time for recreation, though recreation may take place at virtually any time. Recreation commonly occurs during an individual's discretionary, or free, time.
Traditionally Olympics, music and dance serve as recreation in many cultures, as do sports, hobbies, games and tourism. On the other hand, watching TV, playing video games, and listening to music are common forms of leisure.[2]

Legal restrictions

Some recreational activities are made illegal in many jurisdictions because of the perceived immorality of certain forms of "fun". These include gambling, using drugs, some forms of sex, viewing or producing erotica/pornography, and some forms of dancing (such as belly dance), or even all dancing (see Footloose, Taliban). Often one form of an activity is viewed as immoral by a culture while other forms are viewed as acceptable. For example, certain forms of sexual activities have been outlawed in certain regions, such as prohibitions against sodomy in parts of the United States (though the Supreme Court recently ruled such laws unconstitutional in the Lawrence v. Texas case), while other forms of sex are acceptable. Another example is recreational drug use. In most of the world, responsible alcohol consumption, a form of recreational drug use is legal and acceptable by most people's moral standards. This is probably because alcohol has traditionally been in wide use.[3] Nearly all drugs that traditionally have not been widely used in European culture have been deemed illegal in most of the world. It is disputed whether these prohibitions affect the usage rates for most drugs. However, in much of the Western world, decriminalization of so-called soft drugs is increasingly accepted.

Click to expand...

Hope this refreshes your memory!

Play Safe!

:smt1099

WM*


----------



## Flash (Oct 12, 2007)

I must not be having enough fun in my life because I couldn't figure out what use it would have either.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I want one!
> 
> WM


I don't know where you are at in your life cycle WM but i am at the point where "Want" = "Get". If I want very long my heirs will do the getting and thats not the way it's going to happen. They get used toys. :mrgreen:

Now go get it. :numbchuck:

And MERRY CHRISTMAS

:smt1099


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

About the same use as a BB gun. Not much use at all.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

TOF said:


> I don't know where you are at in your life cycle WM but i am at the point where "Want" = "Get". If I want very long my heirs will do the getting and thats not the way it's going to happen. They get used toys. :mrgreen:
> 
> Now go get it. :numbchuck:
> 
> ...


Thanks! :smt023

Can I use your credit card?

WM


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey WM, do you suppose you would get the same response if you wanted an Ipod or Xbox?


:smt1099


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Thanks! :smt023
> 
> Can I use your credit card?
> 
> WM


What's that? :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Gotta love how so many ppl are dismissing this new model as having no use. I suppose that make any other single shot pistol just as useless too. Wonder if all those single shot bolt action pistols are useless? T/C's too? 

Guess everyone is all puckered about a gun needing an actual definative purpose. I have every niche I'll ever require by a firearm filled and then some yet i still continue to buy more, this one will be included in purchases for '08, maybe even more than one. ggodness though what purpose could two possibly have if one is useless? If it's gotta have a need why not just own one rifle for all hunting needs - a .30-06, one shotgun (12 gauge) and maybe a handgun in some do-all chambering such as .357 mag or 45 Colt. everyone wold only need 3 maybe 4 guns to fulfill all neccessary purposes. 
I think ppl just are interested themselves but have a need to chime in with something negative becasue it's simply not what they want to see being made.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I think it looks fun. I'd take one. Who cares if it has a practical purpose or not? Hell, my AR doesn't have a practical purpose for me, but I still love it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

"Fun" is a perfectly good answer to "_what's it for_?" *Old Padawan* likes to chidingly remind me that people do own guns for fun, and that I should try out the concept. :mrgreen:

I have many times been accused of being a minimalist, but I confess that I own a purposeless M1 Garand. It's just a great big plinker. But all my other guns serve a somewhat practical purpose, and guns that serve multiple purposes please me even more. The two purposeless guns I have aside from the Garand will be on the auction block when I get home.


----------



## Flash (Oct 12, 2007)

Blkhawk73 said:


> Gotta love how so many ppl are dismissing this new model as having no use. I suppose that make any other single shot pistol just as useless too. Wonder if all those single shot bolt action pistols are useless? T/C's too?
> 
> Guess everyone is all puckered about a gun needing an actual definative purpose. I have every niche I'll ever require by a firearm filled and then some yet i still continue to buy more, this one will be included in purchases for '08, maybe even more than one. ggodness though what purpose could two possibly have if one is useless? If it's gotta have a need why not just own one rifle for all hunting needs - a .30-06, one shotgun (12 gauge) and maybe a handgun in some do-all chambering such as .357 mag or 45 Colt. everyone wold only need 3 maybe 4 guns to fulfill all neccessary purposes.
> I think ppl just are interested themselves but have a need to chime in with something negative becasue it's simply not what they want to see being made.


I love T/C's and had more wrapped up in Contenders and Encores than I'll ever have in Rugers and was impressed by their accuracy. Their barrel and caliber switching capability was the one feature that sold me on them, unlike a sawed off 10/22. I for one am not interested in the Charger due to my state not allowing semiautomatic rifles or handguns for hunting. I actually have found no circumstances where I needed a semiautomatic rifle or handgun for hunting so this would account for my disinterest in the Charger. Not a desire to chime in with negative feedback simply because it's not what I want to see be made. There are several Ruger's which I don't own because they serve no purpose for me and the 10/22 is one of them. I really can't figure out what a shorter one would do for me either.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> I have many times been accused of being a minimalist, but I confess that I own a purposeless M1 Garand. It's just a great big plinker. But all my other guns serve a somewhat practical purpose, and guns that serve multiple purposes please me even more. The two purposeless guns I have aside from the Garand will be on the auction block when I get home.


I'd hate to see what your garage looks like!!

Spartan, everything in place, no duplicate tools ... scary neat. 

WM :smt111


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> no duplicate tools ... scary neat.


Hey now, I have three Glocks! Well, two since the wife absconded with the 26...

And they are all generally filthy (but reliable), since I despise cleaning guns!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Wandering Man said:


> Fun?
> 
> Oh yeah, you don't think of handguns as entertainment. :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


OMG that hurt. I nearly fell out of my chair. I havent been spending a lot of time on the forum of late, work is kicking my tail and the last thing I want to do when I get home is turn on the computer.

AWESOME exchange. See you soon Mike.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> work is kicking my tail and the last thing I want to do when I get home is turn on the computer.


I bet you're busy developing an IWB holster for the Charger ...

:smt004

... or maybe not.

WM


----------



## nicknitro71 (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm getting one! Why? Because shooting is fun! Shooting .22 LR is cheap. Shooting 3" targets at 100' is challenging.

I'm not into rifles and I love long barrel useless handguns, and I don't even hunt! 

Here is the list of my 100% useless guns:

Mark II .22 10"
SRH .44 9.5"
608 .357 8 3/8"
Competitor .44 14 3/8" (most accurate HG I have ever shot)

Semi-useless:
SA 1911 .45 TM 6"

And I just ordered a CD M-5 Ultra-x as my CCW (maybe the only useful one, maybe!). 

The charger comes with a bipod and I already have an extra scope for it.

When I saw it I swear I though Ruger read my mind!

Did I mention shooting is fun?


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bullseye said:


> About the same use as a BB gun. Not much use at all.


It's a plinker/varminter. A bit more effective for those purposes than an airgun would be, but certainly not an HD firearm.

I personally like the idea as a backpacker's gun, but I'd want a stock; collapsible, foldable, whatever. Since that would change the classification of the firearm I'm not sure it's legal.


----------

